

Offline computers send the NSA strong signals - kostyk
http://blogs.computerworld.com/governmentindustries/23396/offline-computers-send-nsa-strong-signals-itbwcw?source=cwfb

======
ansgri
Thank you for the reminder to completely RF-shield the sensitive equipment. I
hope that this + airgap would be enough should these transmitters become
widespread.

